# Tablero Electronico



## EETDiamante (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola:
       Somos estudiantes de secundaria y queriamos construir un tipo de tablero electrónico con LEDs, que podamos escribir palabras con los LEDs y quisieramos saber si alguien nos puede dar una mano porque no tenemos la mas minima idea de como hacerlo y con qué (temporizadores, etc). 
Este tablero lo queremos construir para una expotécnica y seria de mucha ayuda que alguien nos guiara.
                Julián y Nicolás


----------



## JV (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola a ambos, yo les recomendaria comenzar por las especificaciones que pretenden conseguir, como ser:

- tamaño del tablero
- si las palabras son fijas o variables
- si tienen pensado el uso de micro para el proyecto
- etc

y por supuesto, que nivel de electronica tienen o si disponen de la ayuda de algun profesor.

Suerte con el proyecto chicos.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.tyssa.ws/pag_361.htm















cual?


----------



## EETDiamante (Nov 23, 2006)

La verdad que no especificamos nada...
Queremos hacer un tablero de 1m de largo x 0,3 de alto con palabras variables, fijo no porque seria muy facil, solo habría que colocar los focos en orden. Y si, tenemos ayuda de un profesor... Basicamente seria como uno de los que se ven fuera de los bancos que marcan la hora luego la temperatura y dan noticias... estoy seguro de que esto hay que hacerlo con algun software (escribir lo que queramos que escriba) y no va a ser nada barato...

Julián y Niko


----------



## JV (Nov 23, 2006)

Efectivamente, van a necesitar software, en ese caso la pregunta seria:

Van a comandar el tablero por un puerto de una PC o tiene que ser autonomo y por lo tanto tener un micro?

Alguno de ustedes tiene conocimiento de programacion en Visual Basic o C? Han trabajado con un micro antes?


----------



## EETDiamante (Nov 23, 2006)

No importa como.... pero creo que seria mas facil con computadora...
No, nunca escuche hablar de visual basic o C ni tampoco de un micro...


----------

